# Repair to GRP



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

When cleaning the Motorhome I hit the brush a bit too hard on the back corner of the GRP and cracked it, 3 cracks radiating for a length of around 30mm.

Just repaired it with Plastic Padding Marine Filler £5,50 for a tube and hardener only used a small amount.

Looks a though its been quite successful.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

The repair has failed, the cracks have returned, I have taped over to make water tight.

Back to the drawing board.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

The cracks will just be in the gel coat unless you hit it really hard, but the gel is the one that keeps the water out as the polyester resin can be porous. It does depend of course what damage a little bit of water ingress would do gas locker doors etc are not that important but into the general build of the MH would not be good. 

What you need to do really is open the small cracks to make them wider (possibly scratch out with stanley knife blade end) and then fill them with gel coat of the same colour. Gel coat should then be covered to exclude air so that it cures fully without a sticky surface, stretching plastic over the area will do this OK. Depending how neat you work you may or may not need to tidy it up with some wet and dry and then T-cut.

Best of luck

Martin


----------

